# Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads



## NKYdubb (Feb 28, 2002)

i'm about to order zimmerman crossdriller rotors and mintex pads for the front and rear of my jetta. i have heard good things about them so i figure i'll put them on. i have never changed the brakes on my vw before and was reading about a "special" caliper tool? do i really need it to change out the brakes? and for everyone who has changed the brakes on an Mk4 jetta how hard was it and about how long did it take?


----------



## NKYdubb (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (LgnBluBooster)*

i found front and rear rotors and pads for $325 + shipping. what would i pay if i went to the dealership for 4 new rotors and pads + labor?


----------



## Sho (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

I got them on with a friend last weekend. They are nicer than stock breaks, but do make loud noise..... (Power). You do need a special tool to press the rear calipers' pistons back into to the right position. It was a tired job for both my friend and I, but worth to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## y2k_jetta (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (Sho)*

When my rear pads and rotors were shot, I called the dealer and asked how much to replace. I was quoted $450 for pads and rotors!!! I ended up doing it myself. You do need a special tool for the rear brakes to compress the piston.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (y2k_jetta)*

The rear brake calipers incorporate the parking brake and to adjust that there is a screw mechanism inside the piston. If you just use a c clamp and block of wood to compress piston like you do on fronts, you'll screw up the adjuster! You must screw 'n push to get the job done (sounds gooood). There are two slots on the piston face you engage to rotate the piston in while pushing hard on it. I just used a pair of large snap ring pliers (ones with flat working surface at the tips) to engage the notches and a tall block of wood to support caliper so I could bear down on it while turning with the pliers...worked OK. There is a little cube tool that goes on 3/8" socket drive that you can also use (costs about $10) and a more expensive "turn n press" tool that is custom designed for just this job...about $40 or so I believe.


----------



## Diezel (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

My Dealer wants to charge me:
Labor for Brakes Front axle $65.00
Labor for Brakes Rear axle $162.50
*Pads*
Front $149.00 set
Rear $80.00 set
*Rotors*
Front $100.85 each
Rear $70.70 each
Total: $799.60 parts and labor!
Needless to say I am going to buy some Zimmerman rotors and Mintex pads and do the install myself. Will save me about $400.00



[Modified by Diezel, 2:39 PM 4-10-2002]


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

I just bought Zimmerman/Mintex rears. They will hopefully be here in the next couple days and I will post my experience. My rears have already worn out, so I'll try these and if I like them I'll put them on the front as well, when they are worn.


----------



## derrgti (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

I just installed this setup on my GTI about three weeks ago. Well actually its the TT setup but same pads/rotors just bigger. so far they are great, the best thing is I havent washed my car since I put them on and no new brake dust you gotta love that. But anyways the pad rotor combination work great.


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (derrgti)*

They showed up today. I'm getting them installed probably Tuesday!


----------



## tommyh (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (vwfus][on)*

I did the fronts myself, but I didn't see where anyone mentioned that it works better if you have yet another tool at least for the fronts when you get around to doing them.....(of course, I have an MKIII Jetta, but I think they are the same with respect to this...) It is an impact-wrench or an impact screw driver to remove the single phillips-head screw on the face of the rotor. I've read of people getting very frustrated with this simple first step on the front rotors. They write about having to use WD40 and tearing up the head of the screw, and one guy even wrote that he stripped the screw so bad, he had to have the whole assembly removed and drilled out......an impact driver is the slick and essential way to remove the screw, IMHO. I bought one for around ten bucks at Autozone in Ga. You just put it on and whack the thing with a hammer, and whalla, your rotor is off....


----------



## tommyh (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (tommyh)*

I have a question for you, though.
What does it say on the rear pads? The fronts say "Mintex" on the backside, but my rears say something different, I think it says "TMD Friction Sweden" or something like that....
Did they try to pull a fast one on me? What does it say on yours?
Tom


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

For anyone interested, Global Automotive Parts Access, http://www.gapa.com , has Zimmerman drilled rotors for about $100 per set. They are listed under their "specials" when you click on the Volkswagen parts catalog. This is a pretty good price for these rotors I believe. I am not certain about their brake pads though.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (tommyh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]an impact-wrench or an impact screw driver to remove the single phillips-head screw on the face of the rotor. I've read of people getting very frustrated with this simple first step on the front rotors[HR][/HR]​
I just used a phillips head insert on my ratchet... Popped those things out in about 3 seconds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i found front and rear rotors and pads for $325 + shipping. what would i pay if i went to the dealership for 4 new rotors and pads + labor?[HR][/HR]​I am looking for the same setup, where did you get such a deal? Are the Zimmermans slotted or drilled?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (UKGTI)*

Potterman has a good price and great service:
Zimmerman Crossdrilled Front Rotors w/ Mintex Pads: $190
Zimmerman Crossdrilled Rear Rotors w/ Mintex Pads: $130
$320 plus shipping.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (JettaGLS)*

what is the address for pottermans? Is it parts4vw?


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (UKGTI)*

http://www.parts4vws.com
My tires and brakes are sitting in the living room now. 8am tomorrow morning they are going on!!!!


----------



## NKYdubb (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (vwfus][on)*

i got my brakes and rotors today and im putting them on this weekend!! cant wait!!


----------



## Corrado Dad (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (JettaGLS)*

To remove the single philips-head screw on the face of the rotor, spray it with WD40 and let it soak for a bit. Then I insert a philips-head screwdriver and hit the back of it with a hammer to shock it. Works 99.97% of the time.
Once I had use a Dremel tool to slot the bolt and used a flathead screwdriver for better torque. Another time I just cut the head right off, once the rotor was off there was plenty of room to use locking plyers to spin what was left of the screw right off.

derrgti,
Where did you get your TT brake setup?
Corrdo Dad


----------



## tommyh (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (Corrado Dad)*

Next time, use the right tool, the impact driver will remove that screw without the hassle, just one tap and it's off. A Dremel? You must be kidding.


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (tommyh)*

Mine are on now. Can't really tell much difference because they are on the rear but they aren't dragging and grinding anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zipnbygti (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (JettaGLS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Potterman has a good price and great service:
Zimmerman Crossdrilled Front Rotors w/ Mintex Pads: $190
Zimmerman Crossdrilled Rear Rotors w/ Mintex Pads: $130
$320 plus shipping.







[HR][/HR]​I got my front 11"ers from Adirondack Auto Brokers for $175.00 shipped!!!


[Modified by zipnbygti, 2:36 PM 4-20-2002]


----------



## NKYdubb (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (zipnbygti)*

i just put them on this weekend and i love them, much better stopping power than stock and a lot better looking for about 1/2 the price


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (NKYdubb)*

Man!!
I got Zimmerman front and rear cross drilled rotors AND mintex red box pads for just $287!! 
What a sweet bargain for a great upgrade to my braking power!!!
Plus the cross drilled rotors will looks sweet through my 18's!!!







Especially when I also paint my calipers red!!


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (JettaGLS)*

I installed Potterman's Zimmerman x-drilled w/Mintex Red pads and LOVE THEM!








Make sure to follow the directions and break-in the pads. Nice thing is the Mintex box came with new rotor set screws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Zimmerman Brakes w/ Mintex Pads (Air_Cooled_Nut)*

I got zimmewrman on my rear with red mintex pads and I love the braking power
this is 8.9 disc from a 16v 
picture below.


----------

